# Having a baby in KK & KIS



## brucefan (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi
This is my first post. My husband has just got a job in Kota Kinabalu and I'm pregnant. Our plan is to have the baby here in Australia and then I will move over with the kids, but what do you think? I have done a little research and from what I can find out they don't have "baby friendly hospitals," which means no "rooming in" etc. From what I read they put baby in a nursery and shove a bottle in its mouth. All the info was from KL though. Can anyone tell me about their experience in KK?
Also, does anyone have kids at Kinabalu International School who can tell me about it? 
Cheers


----------



## mauchengyee (Jan 17, 2012)

Try to call Telephone +60 88 224526 / 248097 / 245325


----------



## brucefan (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you. I have contacted the school and the kids are enrolled. We have chosen to have our baby in Australia before moving over, but I now am concerned, if we get sick in the day here we visit the medical centre and at night we drive to the hospital. What is the go in KK? Does anyone know about international medical insurance for a newborn? I know Allianz will insure the baby once it is 28 days old, but mine is likely to be 2 weeks when we move, no, move cannot wait!!
Thank for any help


----------



## brucefan (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you. I have contacted the school and the kids are enrolled. We have chosen to have our baby in Australia before moving over, but I now am concerned, if we get sick in the day here we visit the medical centre and at night we drive to the hospital. What is the go in KK? Does anyone know about international medical insurance for a newborn? I know Allianz will insure the baby once it is 28 days old, but mine is likely to be 2 weeks when we move, no, move cannot wait!!
Thank for any help


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Have you considered Sabah Medical Center or other private clinics in KK for emergencies? 
Do your travel insurance cover baby's 3rd and 4th week until Allianz? 

Most clinics would prefer to treat a baby born on its premises. It might be a case when only hospitals are available; it is advisable to bring baby's pre and post natal records with you.


----------



## The Hat (Jun 28, 2012)

Good luck and let us know what you did/will do


----------

